# Bosnian (BCS): Još vs. još uvijek



## musicalchef

Dobar dan,

I have heard both "još uvijek" and "još" alone to mean "still."  Is there a difference in meaning between them?  Or maybe the "uvijek" is used to emphasize the meaning of "still" in a context where "još" alone could have other meanings?

Hvala!


----------



## slavic_one

Dodaj *još* jabuka. = Add (some) *more* apples.
Dodaj *još* malo jabuka. = Add a little bit *more* apples.

*Još* *uvijek* žive ovdje. = They *still* live here.
*Još uvijek* radim. = I'm *still* working.

In some sentences uvijek can be excluded and still the sentence will have same meaning.
e.g. I could only write: "Još žive tu" or "Još radim" and meaning would be same.

(*Za*)*uvijek *će živjeti tu. = They'll live here *forever/always*.

but:
*Uvijek* radim isti posao. = *Every time* I'm doing the same job.
*Stalno* radim isti posao. = I'm *always* doing the same job.

I hope I made this a bit more clear for you.


----------



## phosphore

I was thinking for a few minutes and I could not remember any situation where you cannot say only "još" instead of "još uv(ij)ek"; it seems it is a matter of style.


----------



## musicalchef

Hvala!  Maybe just in situations where the context wouldn't provide the meaning if "još" were used alone?  Or like you said, just a matter of style.


----------



## dudasd

I don't know how it's regulated in Bosnian and Croatian, but in Serbian "još uvek" is only tolerated, not considered to be a good style. It's a loaned construction; translation of German "noch immer", and in 99% cases it can be replaced by simple "još". When emphasising, one can say "još i sad" (= still, even now), or use another word (like dan-danas, čak i sad, etc.)


----------



## musicalchef

I heard it in some Bosnian songs, I think, but I've mostly seen it in the subtitles on "Animal Planet" here (I watch the subtitles to learn new words and expressions).

I THINK the subtitles are either Serbian or Ekavkian Croatian (for example, they use "uvek," not "uvijek"), but sometimes the language of the subtitles seems slang-y to me as well.  Probably because they are mimicking the style of those actually speaking, who are not speaking English formally in most cases.


----------



## sokol

If it is "uvek" in subtitles then the subtitling certainly is in Serbian, and not in Croatian. 
(There _are _Kajkavian dialects who have /e/ as reflex of jat - but those wouldn't be used for subtitling, and anyway you'd have problems understanding that dialect if you've learned standard language only - and those dialects might not even have the word "uvek". )


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

sokol said:


> (There _are _Kajkavian dialects who have /e/ as reflex of jat - but those wouldn't be used for subtitling, and anyway you'd have problems understanding that dialect if you've learned standard language only - and those dialects might not even have the word "uvek". )


 
I believe most (?) Croatian Kajkavian dialects use "vavek".


----------



## SweetCherry

Još can be used as još uv(ij)ek in the sentences in which it is followed by negation.
Još nije došla.
Još uv(ije)k nije došla.
(She still didn't come).


----------

